# Qashqai Fan Just Won’t Work!



## Laura270685 (Nov 14, 2019)

Qashqai+2, 2012, Teknica 

A few months ago, my dual climate control/ air con/ fan etc just stopped working - was working fully, turned off engine, went into Tesco’s, came out, switched engine back on and nothing. So, I replaced the blower motor and resistor. It then worked but only on maximum speed. The resistor has been tested and is fully working. So, this morning I changed over the control panel. STILL DOESN'T WORK! Well, it works, just only on full speed, all the lights work, can turn things on and off and adjust temperature etc it just won’t blow out at anything other than full speed. Can anyone shed any light on what it could be please???


----------



## ultane (Dec 20, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Laura.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What you are describing is typical of a bad resistor, or fan amplifier depending if you have climate control or not. I am not sure how they tested it but I am 90% sure the one you got is defective






Auto Repair - Maintenance, Troubleshooting and Car Repair Estimates - Autoblog


Find answers to car repair questions, learn how to troubleshoot problems, get free auto repair estimates and research do-it-yourself car maintenance.




www.autoblog.com





It's basically the exact same as this


----------



## Laura270685 (Nov 14, 2019)

They used some kind of special testing tool (Halfords Autocentre) to check that the electrical part of it was actually working. In fact, it’s the 3rd resistor - the first I changed with the blower motor, the 2nd was faulty and showed up as such with this testing tool so I got this 3rd one which is showing as fully working...... the 3rd one was also put in with another blower motor in case the 2nd faulty resistor had blown it! So in the car now is a new blower motor and a resistor that I know is working..... am at my wits end with it!


----------



## chunkyboy1989 (11 mo ago)

need to locate a blower motor resister on a 2009 Nissan Qashqai


----------

